# MySQL in PHP funktioniert nicht



## Scorp1337 (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
ich weiss, das ist ein ausgelutschtes Thema. Ich hab schon gegoogelt und etliche Posts gelesen, aber nichts helfendes gefunden.
Bin auch der Meinung alles soweit korrekt konfiguriert zu haben, allerdings muss ja irgendwo ein Fehler sein.

Wenn ich phpMyAdmin aufrufe kommt der Fehler "Cannot load mysql extension.".

Meine Konfiguration sieht so aus:
- Win 2k3 Standard R2 SP2 mit IIS 6
- PHP Version 5.2.9-2 als ZIP gesaugt, entpackt, ini editiert (exts aktiviert, pfade gesetzt etc) und ins IIS eingebunden
Installationspfade:
PHP: C:\PHP\
MySQL: C:\Programme\MySQL\MySQL Server 5.1
IIS DocRoot: C:\Inetpub\wwwroot

In PATH hab ich den MySQL und PHP-Pfad hinzugefügt. In phpinfo() zeigt er PATH und _ENV["path"] auch richtig an, allerdings taucht in der Liste kein Bereich für MySQL auf.

Wo könnte der Fehler liegen?

Gruß Scorpion
PS: xampp ist keine Option.


----------



## port29 (14. Mai 2009)

djscorpion hat gesagt.:


> Wo könnte der Fehler liegen?



Du hast deine Frage ja schon selbst beantwortet 



djscorpion hat gesagt.:


> Meine Konfiguration sieht so aus:
> - Win 2k3 Standard R2 SP2 mit IIS 6



Sorry, der musste jetzt einfach sein 

Aber mal zurück zum eigentlichen Thema. Soweit ich weiß, musst du die MySQL Extension in der php.ini eintragen, damit du die MySQL Funktionen nutzen kannst. Ich habe jetzt keinen Windows Server zur Hand, aber da musst du eben irgendeine DLL Datei einfach eintragen.


----------



## Loomis (14. Mai 2009)

Bin jetzt nicht so der Webserver Experte, aber folgendes steht in meinen php.ini 


```
extension=php_mssql.dll
extension=php_mysql.dll
extension=php_mysqli.dll
```

Weiter unten dann:


```
; Allow or prevent persistent links.
mysql.allow_persistent = On

; Maximum number of persistent links.  -1 means no limit.
mysql.max_persistent = -1

; Maximum number of links (persistent + non-persistent).  -1 means no limit.
mysql.max_links = -1

; Default port number for mysql_connect().  If unset, mysql_connect() will use
; the $MYSQL_TCP_PORT or the mysql-tcp entry in /etc/services or the
; compile-time value defined MYSQL_PORT (in that order).  Win32 will only look
; at MYSQL_PORT.
mysql.default_port =

; Default socket name for local MySQL connects.  If empty, uses the built-in
; MySQL defaults.
mysql.default_socket =

; Default host for mysql_connect() (doesn't apply in safe mode).
mysql.default_host =

; Default user for mysql_connect() (doesn't apply in safe mode).
mysql.default_user =

; Default password for mysql_connect() (doesn't apply in safe mode).
; Note that this is generally a *bad* idea to store passwords in this file.
; *Any* user with PHP access can run 'echo get_cfg_var("mysql.default_password")
; and reveal this password!  And of course, any users with read access to this
; file will be able to reveal the password as well.
mysql.default_password =

; Maximum time (in secondes) for connect timeout. -1 means no limit
mysql.connect_timeout = 60

; Trace mode. When trace_mode is active (=On), warnings for table/index scans and
; SQL-Errors will be displayed.
mysql.trace_mode = Off

[MySQLi]

; Maximum number of links.  -1 means no limit.
mysqli.max_links = -1

; Default port number for mysqli_connect().  If unset, mysqli_connect() will use
; the $MYSQL_TCP_PORT or the mysql-tcp entry in /etc/services or the
; compile-time value defined MYSQL_PORT (in that order).  Win32 will only look
; at MYSQL_PORT.
mysqli.default_port = 3306

; Default socket name for local MySQL connects.  If empty, uses the built-in
; MySQL defaults.
mysqli.default_socket =

; Default host for mysql_connect() (doesn't apply in safe mode).
mysqli.default_host =

; Default user for mysql_connect() (doesn't apply in safe mode).
mysqli.default_user =

; Default password for mysqli_connect() (doesn't apply in safe mode).
; Note that this is generally a *bad* idea to store passwords in this file.
; *Any* user with PHP access can run 'echo get_cfg_var("mysqli.default_pw")
; and reveal this password!  And of course, any users with read access to this
; file will be able to reveal the password as well.
mysqli.default_pw =

; Allow or prevent reconnect
mysqli.reconnect = Off
```


----------



## Scorp1337 (14. Mai 2009)

Ja das ding is ja, dass genau die sachen die du aufzählst auch in meiner stehn.

Das ist ja nich das Problem.


Gruß,
Scorp

PS: HAHHAAHA ...brüller


----------

